# Field Golden Breeders



## colinSEA (Sep 14, 2013)

Am considering adding a golden into the mix in about a year. Would like to get as much dog as I can afford and will be allowed to buy. Have had solid success in HT game with my BLM so have some experience and would like to play in the lower FT stakes with BLM and future golden as well. 

Looking for suggested golden breeders, willing to fly the pup sight unseen for the right breeding and willing to pay (up to 2K-ish). In no rush so I can wait for the right breeding. Have lots of reading to do as I'm not familiar with Golden specific diseases etc yet.

Have done some preliminary research into Topbrass, Firemark and Thistle Rock but other than Topbrass have not found too much info. Have a great group of golden owners that I train with and will be consulting with them as well but would like to see what the internets has to say as far as where to direct my research. I'll be in Roseburg, OR during the kickoff weekend of the NARC so I may try and swing in and watch when I can if anyone knows of any goldens in the mix? 

*edit: Is there a HuntingLabPedigree.com but for goldens??? Or a common place for Field Litters to be advertised???

Thanks!


----------



## HoHum's Retrievers (Mar 22, 2007)

One source to see golden retriever pedigrees is K9Data.com.

Yep, Topbrass, Firemark, Thistlerock are all good. Also add Thunderstruck to that list. My current stud dog is a Topbrass dog and my young bitch that just got her first Master pass on her first attempt is a Thistlerock dog. Thistlerock and Thunderstruck are friends and fellow local club members and have used my stud on occasion. 

I think you are underestimating the value of a fine field bred golden however. 2K-ish is probably not gonna get you what you are looking for. You can do some checking with individual breeders, but in my neck of the woods, that is not the number for the pup you describe. Better think closer to $2500 or more.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

PM John Robinson here with your questions on Golden’s.


----------



## cadams817 (Dec 29, 2012)

Colin- 
I would get in contact with Chris Braswell, Brassfire Goldens. She is in our neck of the woods as well up in Arlington, WA. 
She has some top notch dogs, have a two year old right now that is a ton of fun. 


Colin Adams


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Fred Krause and his golden, AFC Woody, will be running the National Amateur.


----------



## RunningReds (May 1, 2013)

Tom & Lynn Lane from Thistle Rock has an excellent litter. Not sure if any pups are left. Dam: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=783115
Sire: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=382446

I own a littermate brother of the dam. He's a really fun high energy focused dog. Super happy with him. We compete in field trials, hunt tests, and obedience trials. He's so focused and solid. Definitely the best dog I've owned hands down. I've met the dam and hung out with her. She's a wild thing with a great personality. Excellent retriever. Did well in the puppy stakes. This is her first litter.

The sire of this litter is Ike. Super nice dog. Just finished his FC. As easy to get along with as a golden can be. His trainer is Steve Yozamp.
Here's Lynn's phone number: 763-441-3162.

I personally think there isn't much of a better litter than this one out there right now. But hey I'm a bit partial. 

Whatever golden you buy please make sure to get all the k9data info. Double check all clearances are in place. Goldens should have hips, elbows, eyes (annually), heart, ichthyosis, PRA, and PRCD. Don't settle for less!


----------



## TDMITCH (Mar 24, 2006)

I second AFC Woody I have seen a couple of his pups that are nice dogs. One that could convert me to a Golden Guy


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Don't discount Mark Atwater.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2018)

Two good and relatively inexpensive kennels Orion's Kennel and Sungold Kennels. Orion's kennel has a litter on the ground now and won't be having another for over a year. As for health clearances the Golden Retriever Club of America requires hips, elbows, eyes and heart. There are many others that you can get, to see a complete list go to the OFA web site and look up the statistics for Golden Retrievers. There are listings showing the % of dogs that have the diseases and are carriers and how it has improved over the years. The heart problem now is almost nonexistent thyroid is far more common. Ichthyosis is an extremely rare condition that is tested for because a field champ out of the Jacksonville Retriever club came down with this ailment and had bread with many bitches. Similar story for a dual champ out of Canada for another condition - PRA I think it was.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

I learned a lot from my conversations with Mickey Strandbergh. She led me to an excellent breeding from a field trialer who did not have the rep of a big breeder. So, do not ignore the small time guy. And for the record, I am not a breeder but in 35+ years did one breeding. It produced some exceptionally nice field Goldens out of the bitch from the litter that Mickey Strandbergh recommended. Again, do not eliminate the small guy. Just know how to look.


----------



## 1gunner (Jan 28, 2015)

Might want to check in with Anne Everett at Heads Up Kennels in BC. I just missed out on a Bart sired litter about a month ago. I believe she has an Ike litter coming up. Her pups were $3000 I believe.


----------



## colinSEA (Sep 14, 2013)

HoHum's Retrievers said:


> One source to see golden retriever pedigrees is K9Data.com.
> 
> Yep, Topbrass, Firemark, Thistlerock are all good. Also add Thunderstruck to that list. My current stud dog is a Topbrass dog and my young bitch that just got her first Master pass on her first attempt is a Thistlerock dog. Thistlerock and Thunderstruck are friends and fellow local club members and have used my stud on occasion.
> 
> I think you are underestimating the value of a fine field bred golden however. 2K-ish is probably not gonna get you what you are looking for. You can do some checking with individual breeders, but in my neck of the woods, that is not the number for the pup you describe. Better think closer to $2500 or more.


Will keep that in mind when I start shopping. Kind of a hard pill to swallow at that price considering I'm used to looking at Lab price tags. Guess that's part of the game when you want a Golden of that caliber reputation.


----------



## colinSEA (Sep 14, 2013)

cadams817 said:


> Colin-
> I would get in contact with Chris Braswell, Brassfire Goldens. She is in our neck of the woods as well up in Arlington, WA.
> She has some top notch dogs, have a two year old right now that is a ton of fun.
> 
> ...


Someone else mentioned I should talk to her as well. Didn't know that's where your pup was from. I've also had a few suggestions to look into Zaniri as well.


----------



## colinSEA (Sep 14, 2013)

RunningReds said:


> Tom & Lynn Lane from Thistle Rock has an excellent litter. Not sure if any pups are left. Dam: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=783115
> Sire: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=382446
> 
> I own a littermate brother of the dam. He's a really fun high energy focused dog. Super happy with him. We compete in field trials, hunt tests, and obedience trials. He's so focused and solid. Definitely the best dog I've owned hands down. I've met the dam and hung out with her. She's a wild thing with a great personality. Excellent retriever. Did well in the puppy stakes. This is her first litter.
> ...


Sounds like a very nice litter but the timing is a little to soon for me. Are Ike and Winnie's pedigrees considered strong for Goldens? Seems like Ike has a strong performance record as well. Not trying to be a pedigree snob or boo hoo anyone I really am just used to looking at lab pedigrees and seeing a few more performance titles etc and trying to gauge whats what.


----------



## colinSEA (Sep 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Two good and relatively inexpensive kennels Orion's Kennel and Sungold Kennels. Orion's kennel has a litter on the ground now and won't be having another for over a year. As for health clearances the Golden Retriever Club of America requires hips, elbows, eyes and heart. There are many others that you can get, to see a complete list go to the OFA web site and look up the statistics for Golden Retrievers. There are listings showing the % of dogs that have the diseases and are carriers and how it has improved over the years. The heart problem now is almost nonexistent thyroid is far more common. Ichthyosis is an extremely rare condition that is tested for because a field champ out of the Jacksonville Retriever club came down with this ailment and had bread with many bitches. Similar story for a dual champ out of Canada for another condition - PRA I think it was.


Both suggestions appear like nice responsible breeders but for now I'm looking for the sire and dam to have a minimum of MH or HRCH with hopes of QAA or FC or AFC on one. Maybe that is unrealistic but for now I'm wanting a golden to compete with my lab and a website with conformation pictures makes me nervous about a true field breeding, perhaps that isn't a fair judgment though.


----------



## colinSEA (Sep 14, 2013)

1gunner said:


> Might want to check in with Anne Everett at Heads Up Kennels in BC. I just missed out on a Bart sired litter about a month ago. I believe she has an Ike litter coming up. Her pups were $3000 I believe.


Thanks for that suggestion. I like what I see on her past litters and I will reach out especially since its a little closer than some of the others.


----------



## bluevelvetcake (Sep 22, 2015)

Turbo Goldens in FL. They have some very nice bitches with the right drive and work ethic. They breed them to some of the late greats (frozen semen from Rugby or BArt) and have a lot of successful happy owners. 
There is something to remember about goldens. A lot of very talented goldens are not in homes that put them on pro trucks. In general Golden owners just don't like to do that for some reason. Because of this they often do not have the kind of training they need to be competitive against the labs that are on the pro trucks or with very successful amateurs and therefore do not have the titles in the pedigrees you are looking for. For this reason a lot of buyers go by word of mouth based on observations of the dog's innate abilities and observed performances in training or at a trial. That means there are plenty of nice goldens out there with the high drive and biddability you are looking for that just don't have the titles, you just have to ask around. The really really good litter are almost a secret because these pups are placed into homes with very successful golden amateur trainers and there are usually no puppies left for the general public. Litters that people never needed to advertise to get rid of the puppies. Good luck to you. It is exciting to think another golden will be going into a serious working home.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

bluevelvetcake

You have expressed my sentiments. Hope the OP reads your post.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2018)

colinSEA said:


> Both suggestions appear like nice responsible breeders but for now I'm looking for the sire and dam to have a minimum of MH or HRCH with hopes of QAA or FC or AFC on one. Maybe that is unrealistic but for now I'm wanting a golden to compete with my lab and a website with conformation pictures makes me nervous about a true field breeding, perhaps that isn't a fair judgment though.




I suggest that you read the memorial page and remember that all dogs are pick of the litter. It wouldn't hurt to look into the Sungold background either.


----------



## Travis Tietjen (Mar 28, 2016)

Check out Gingrocks golden retrievers. She is out of Texas. Just got a golden from her, and couldn't be happier with how the pup is doing.


----------



## IdahoLabs (Dec 21, 2011)

You may not have ended up at the right Sungold website would be my guess.

I'm not too familiar with Golden field trial lines, but my only comment about Goldens in general would be to ask about the age and reason for ancestors deaths. And coefficient of inbreeding. Cancer is a pretty big deal in Goldens.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

You might want to check out Adirondac Goldens, owned by Carol Lantiegne in Mexico, NY.

http://www.adirondac-goldens.com/index.tpl?selector=Master


----------



## lorneparker1 (Mar 22, 2015)

http://www.headsupkennels.com/

Just had a litter Sired by Bart. Think they are spoken for though. All her litters are nice.


----------



## Retrieverchick (Jul 24, 2017)

Any reason why you want a golden? FCRs and CCRs are great dogs too without the steep price unless you import.


----------



## colinSEA (Sep 14, 2013)

It appears that I might be looking at the wrong kennel website for Sun Gold? Can you post a location or a breeder name or website?


----------



## IdahoLabs (Dec 21, 2011)

http://trievensungoldkennels.com


----------



## colinSEA (Sep 14, 2013)

IdahoLabs said:


> http://trievensungoldkennels.com


Thank you! Yes I was looking at the wrong one!


----------



## colinSEA (Sep 14, 2013)

Retrieverchick said:


> Any reason why you want a golden? FCRs and CCRs are great dogs too without the steep price unless you import.


This may be a total misconception but I was thinking its much harder to reliably breed a hard going focused dog with FCR's and CCR's since the breeding pool with performance titles is pretty limited. Obviously there's a huge amount of research that goes into selecting 2 dogs for a breeding, most of which I'm probably not privy to, but as a prospective buyer that might never get the chance to see parents run in person I need to see the proof on paper and research thru word of mouth whatever I can about a dogs lineage before I buy. I've only ever seen 2 or 3 CCR's run HT's and maybe 7 or 8 FCR's run HT's so my exposure is extremely limited. I'm in no way knocking either breed, but I can only add one more dog to our little family at the moment.

For the amount of blood, sweat and tears I'm going to invest in training I really cant justify taking a risk on anything less that the absolute best that I can buy within my budget and that I am allowed to buy. We are allowed to stack the deck in our favor so I'm going do it as much as I reasonably can. It was recommended to me that I approach buying a puppy like this before I got my first lab and it has worked out extremely well for me. I would love to someday work my way thru all the retriever breeds but for now I'm thinking the next one is gonna be a golden.


----------



## bluevelvetcake (Sep 22, 2015)

one of the best bitches there is right now. Word is she is pregnant with what might be her last litter. Contact her now. http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=556947


----------



## colinSEA (Sep 14, 2013)

bluevelvetcake said:


> Turbo Goldens in FL. They have some very nice bitches with the right drive and work ethic. They breed them to some of the late greats (frozen semen from Rugby or BArt) and have a lot of successful happy owners.
> There is something to remember about goldens. A lot of very talented goldens are not in homes that put them on pro trucks. In general Golden owners just don't like to do that for some reason. Because of this they often do not have the kind of training they need to be competitive against the labs that are on the pro trucks or with very successful amateurs and therefore do not have the titles in the pedigrees you are looking for. For this reason a lot of buyers go by word of mouth based on observations of the dog's innate abilities and observed performances in training or at a trial. That means there are plenty of nice goldens out there with the high drive and biddability you are looking for that just don't have the titles, you just have to ask around. The really really good litter are almost a secret because these pups are placed into homes with very successful golden amateur trainers and there are usually no puppies left for the general public. Litters that people never needed to advertise to get rid of the puppies. Good luck to you. It is exciting to think another golden will be going into a serious working home.


 A knowledgeable friend also recommended I take a look at Turbo as thru another friends recommendation. I have put out as many feelers thru friends and friends of friends to try and seek out and educate myself about those litters that are known thru word of mouth and not from the big names. I have time so there is no rush and I'm hoping I can find a good fit for my family and training. Appreciate the recommendation and suggestions!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

bluevelvetcake said:


> Turbo Goldens in FL. They have some very nice bitches with the right drive and work ethic. They breed them to some of the late greats (frozen semen from Rugby or BArt) and have a lot of successful happy owners.
> There is something to remember about goldens. A lot of very talented goldens are not in homes that put them on pro trucks. In general Golden owners just don't like to do that for some reason. Because of this they often do not have the kind of training they need to be competitive against the labs that are on the pro trucks or with very successful amateurs and therefore do not have the titles in the pedigrees you are looking for. For this reason a lot of buyers go by word of mouth based on observations of the dog's innate abilities and observed performances in training or at a trial. That means there are plenty of nice goldens out there with the high drive and biddability you are looking for that just don't have the titles, you just have to ask around. The really really good litter are almost a secret because these pups are placed into homes with very successful golden amateur trainers and there are usually no puppies left for the general public. Litters that people never needed to advertise to get rid of the puppies. Good luck to you. It is exciting to think another golden will be going into a serious working home.


This observation is right on. There a quite a few untitled Golden's, male and female that I would take a pup out of just based on pedigree and what I've seen personally watching or judging them.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2018)

John Robinson said:


> This observation is right on. There a quite a few untitled Golden's, male and female that I would take a pup out of just based on pedigree and what I've seen personally watching or judging them.


I watched Mike Lardy run a Golden Retriever at a field trial. The dog did great on the first two marks but on the third when most of the way there he caught scent of the birds from another mark and turned to go to the bird. He was disqualified. That was the best dog there and the one I would want.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Two more candidates ... KC's (TX) and High Times (IL).


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I watched Mike Lardy run a Golden Retriever at a field trial. The dog did great on the first two marks but on the third when most of the way there he caught scent of the birds from another mark and turned to go to the bird. He was disqualified. That was the best dog there and the one I would want.


A Golden's nose can be "good to a fault" at least that's the case with mine. He is past it now but used to get hung up in drag back scent and wind other marks and blinds from incredible distances. It is also evident in how quickly he finds birds in cover compared to older more experienced labs.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm not sure Golden noses are way more sensitive, they might be, but I do think they pay way more attention to their noses than Labs do.


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

Try Dr Powell in Colorado He has bred some nice Goldens that have achieved QAA

Powell Veterinary Service Wasatch Kennel, Address: 25505 County Road 53, Kersey, CO 80644-8801, Contact Phone: (970) 352-9164,


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> I'm not sure Golden noses are way more sensitive, they might be, but I do think they pay way more attention to their noses than Labs do.


You're just spiteful


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

I love them both and there is some truth to the old saying "train a lab, teach a golden", at least in my limited experience.


----------



## colinSEA (Sep 14, 2013)

Eric Johnson said:


> Two more candidates ... KC's (TX) and High Times (IL).


Can you elaborate a little more on the kennel names... You can imagine what came up for "High Times Retrievers" lol.


----------



## 1gunner (Jan 28, 2015)

There is a litter listed in the classifieds here on this site that had a fantastic pedigree. I would probably jump on this myself if I didn't have a deposit on another litter.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...-Exciting-Performance-litter-Jesse-and-Brodie


----------



## colinSEA (Sep 14, 2013)

1gunner said:


> There is a litter listed in the classifieds here on this site that had a fantastic pedigree. I would probably jump on this myself if I didn't have a deposit on another litter.
> 
> http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...-Exciting-Performance-litter-Jesse-and-Brodie


I did see that one! Looks like a nice breeding and Mike was recommended by a local golden owner with a strong FT dog from Mike.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2018)

John Robinson said:


> I'm not sure Golden noses are way more sensitive, they might be, but I do think they pay way more attention to their noses than Labs do.


When Golden Retrievers were created in the latter half of the 1800's Bloodhound was mixed in for the nose. All of my dogs can catch the scent of a single pheasant at 2oo yards. It's hard to find people who believe me but that is either because they aren't very observant or they don't hunt pheasant with a Golden Retriever.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jun 27, 2011)

Here are links to the two kennels you asked for more info on.

http://kcbeefmasters.com/Dogs.html

http://minerskennel.com/

Good dogs at both. Also as a reference I have a dog from the kennel mentioned above in Iowa (Terlingua) and am very pleased with her.


----------



## colinSEA (Sep 14, 2013)

Golden Gibby said:


> Here are links to the two kennels you asked for more info on.
> 
> http://kcbeefmasters.com/Dogs.html
> 
> ...


Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

you could pass off a deadgrass Chesapeake and just call it a golden???


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Goldens smell with their noses. Chessies just smell. 
I had to

Jeff


----------



## colinSEA (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't think I have enough spare fingers to train a chessie! I been meaning to call you to try and meet up and train but I've been really busy. Just bought a house about 10 mins away from Jerry Leitch's place!!!


----------



## rds (Aug 20, 2012)

Thunderstruck retrievers have nice goldens. Todd and Benita Otterness.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

1gunner said:


> There is a litter listed in the classifieds here on this site that had a fantastic pedigree. I would probably jump on this myself if I didn't have a deposit on another litter.
> 
> http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...-Exciting-Performance-litter-Jesse-and-Brodie


I just got on the list! I can personally vouch for the sire and grandsire, and I have a Hawk pup I'm pretty high on.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

colinSEA said:


> I don't think I have enough spare fingers to train a chessie! I been meaning to call you to try and meet up and train but I've been really busy. Just bought a house about 10 mins away from Jerry Leitch's place!!!


Congrats on the house Colin! My buddy's finished up redoing the barn and is going to be at my house for the next couple weeks. Drove by Jerry's this am. The new gravel added a nice touch. Having had spent a lot of time keeping up the place in the years before Jerry bought it, I felt honored Jerry had me do all the clearing and tree removal work on the place. Just a great feeling to have Jerry doing so much for the property and the community out here. Truly added so much to keep Dr. Greenleaf's dream alive.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

colinSEA said:


> I don't think I have enough spare fingers to train a chessie! I been meaning to call you to try and meet up and train but I've been really busy. Just bought a house about 10 mins away from Jerry Leitch's place!!!


and.. just so you know, any long time trainer will tell you a Goldens gonna bite you long before a Chessie will cross the line. But, Jeffs right


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Pfancy Pants said:


> and.. just so you know, any long time trainer will tell you a Goldens gonna bite you long before a Chessie will cross the line. But, Jeffs right


Eastgate's Golden Nugget


----------



## 1gunner (Jan 28, 2015)

John Robinson said:


> 1gunner said:
> 
> 
> > There is a litter listed in the classifieds here on this site that had a fantastic pedigree. I would probably jump on this myself if I didn't have a deposit on another litter.
> ...


Nice! Really can’t go wrong with that pedigree!


----------



## colinSEA (Sep 14, 2013)

Pfancy Pants said:


> Congrats on the house Colin! My buddy's finished up redoing the barn and is going to be at my house for the next couple weeks. Drove by Jerry's this am. The new gravel added a nice touch. Having had spent a lot of time keeping up the place in the years before Jerry bought it, I felt honored Jerry had me do all the clearing and tree removal work on the place. Just a great feeling to have Jerry doing so much for the property and the community out here. Truly added so much to keep Dr. Greenleaf's dream alive.


We will have to meet up to train one of these days. I need to get you to give me the low down on keeping the grounds up so I can help him out more.\, especially since I'll be just up the road in August. Barn looks awesome! We had our Whistling Wings Potluck in there after the test. It was pretty cool!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2018)

drunkenpoacher said:


> A Golden's nose can be "good to a fault" at least that's the case with mine. He is past it now but used to get hung up in drag back scent and wind other marks and blinds from incredible distances. It is also evident in how quickly he finds birds in cover compared to older more experienced labs.


A powerful nose is never a fault in a hunting dog. The fault is with the test or competition.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

colinSEA said:


> Can you elaborate a little more on the kennel names... You can imagine what came up for "High Times Retrievers" lol.


When I put that in it came up Miners Kennels and Bridget Carlson. The first is the name of their kennel. Bridget is Nancy Miner's daughter. Click on both sites and you'll find something very special. The KC name can be found at http://kcbeefmasters.com/index.html. Roger and Kaye Fuller started this huge cattle enterprise about 20 yrs ago but still raise and train Goldens. Her dog Flash won the Amateur and took second in the Open at the Golden Retriever National Specialty a couple years ago.


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

I’m light years from being a golden expert but I will admit to getting excited when I see a really good one especially while judging. I once judged in Boston ( Georgia)and groaned when I saw 13 Goldens in the AM-well they all were back to the second and at least half hammered the test. Most were Lardy trained so I learned something-I was used to seeing very few and even fewer good ones. In Texas the Fullers and a few others and Ernie Hawkins in MI and recently judged the Otterness dogs and they were talented and well trained. So I guess my advice would be ask the successful Golden people and expect to pay a little more for talented puppies.


----------

